# ist Juwelschleifen sinnlos?



## Chuckgyver (22. März 2007)

Wozu sind Berufe da, bzw. für was geht man arbeiten? Für Geld natürlich. Nun ist es aber nun mal so, auch wenn man Bergmann ist,dass es sich sehr schwierig gestaltet beim juwelenschleifen von 250 auf 300 zu kommen (teuer). Die Itemz die man da basteln kann sind zwar nett, aber nicht ohne erheblichen verlust zu verkaufen.Aber es war mit wert dies zu skillen im guten glauben, dass sich später profitable Geschäftsfelder auftun. Nun kann ich zwar die Draenite und co schleifen, ist auch billig zu skillen(330), nur verkaufen kann ich sie nicht mit gewinn. Da sich ja jeder die Geschliffenen Steine selbst socklen kann, ist man da auch nicht auf einen juwelenschleifer angewiesen.Nun hab ich mach nachgeguckt was ich später machen kann. Nun ja ich kann mir die Rezepte teuer kaufen die man für post 350 braucht, die teils unglaubliches an mats benötigen und wohl auch nicht mit gewinn verkauft werden können. Sollte ich jetzt noch umlernen auf einen anderen Beruf wie Kürschnern , entzaubern oder Augen zu und durch? (schätz mal wenn ich alles im ah vertickt hätte was ich den juwelier reininvestiert hätte, wär ich wohl um 1k gold reicher). Bitte um Erfahrungen von 375 juweliern.


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. März 2007)

Chuckgyver schrieb:


> Wozu sind Berufe da, bzw. für was geht man arbeiten? Für Geld natürlich. Nun ist es aber nun mal so, auch wenn man Bergmann ist,dass es sich sehr schwierig gestaltet beim juwelenschleifen von 250 auf 300 zu kommen (teuer). Die Itemz die man da basteln kann sind zwar nett, aber nicht ohne erheblichen verlust zu verkaufen.Aber es war mit wert dies zu skillen im guten glauben, dass sich später profitable Geschäftsfelder auftun. Nun kann ich zwar die Draenite und co schleifen, ist auch billig zu skillen(330), nur verkaufen kann ich sie nicht mit gewinn. Da sich ja jeder die Geschliffenen Steine selbst socklen kann, ist man da auch nicht auf einen juwelenschleifer angewiesen.Nun hab ich mach nachgeguckt was ich später machen kann. Nun ja ich kann mir die Rezepte teuer kaufen die man für post 350 braucht, die teils unglaubliches an mats benötigen und wohl auch nicht mit gewinn verkauft werden können. Sollte ich jetzt noch umlernen auf einen anderen Beruf wie Kürschnern , entzaubern oder Augen zu und durch? (schätz mal wenn ich alles im ah vertickt hätte was ich den juwelier reininvestiert hätte, wär ich wohl um 1k gold reicher). Bitte um Erfahrungen von 375 juweliern.



Jeden Beruf kann man teuer oder nicht so teuer skillen(farmen oder alles kaufen)

Jeder Beruf hat in höheren Stufen Items die erhebliche Matkosten haben, weil eben sehr selten, kauft man Mats (unbedacht) wirst damit selten einen Gewinn erzielen.

Juwelenschleifen ist derzeit wohl zusätzlich noch eine Ausnahme:
es ist neu, viele machens -> Angebot übersteigt Nachfrage -> Preise sinken   und umgekehrt bei Matkosten
erhöhte Nachfrage -> teurere Preise

Ich hab vor offiziellen BC-Start schon Juwelenschleiferguides gesehen, die detaillierte Mataufwände beschrieben haben mit dem Tip schon jetzt entsprechende günstige Angebote im AH aufzukaufen.

Seit BC gibt es (zumindest auf meinen Server) unglaubliche Preise für div. Edelsteine (was die dies verkaufen, ungemein freut^^) und zeitgleich ein Überangebot von Ketten,Ringen zu günstigen Preisen.

Wollen halt alle schnell hochskillen udn kaufen Mats wie die blöden und müssen um überhaupt noch Gewinn zu machen, die Items immer billiger verkaufen.

Ich denke es wird sich früher später wieder einpegeln....aber bis dahin...tjo


----------



## whiti (23. März 2007)

also ich bin juwelenschleifer und habe mir das addon gemlist installiert, und jeder der ein stein hat mich anwhispert mit dem steinnamen kann sehen was ich ihm daraus machen kann, bei blauen steinen (rare) nehm ich ne gebühr von 5-10g bei den billigeren um 1g, is doch ok, ohne kosten gold eingenommen ....


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2007)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Ich hab leider mit meinem Bergbauer-Twink vor BC nicht mehr alle Mats zusammenfarmen können und mußte dann zwischen 250 und 300 unglaubliche Preise im AH bezahlen um skillen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Tage hab ich dann im AH nochmal hingelangt um endlich auf 350 zu kommen und was zu entdecken? Ab Skill 350 gibt es zwar wieder jede Menge Vorlagen, allerdings sämtlichst Worlddrops - unfarmbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dann soviel bedeutet wie: Entweder hat man beim Farmen Glück und es dropt zufällig ein Rezept, oder man muß halt wieder mal ~200G pro Vorlage im AH lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (23. März 2007)

Das mit den hochwertigen Rezepten/Vorlagen/Mustern hast Du aber in jedem Beruf. Bis zu einem gewissen Skill, kannst Du noch relativ einfach dran kommen, danach gibts gute durch meist respektvoll/ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei Fraktionen zu ergattern, andere in hochstufigen Instanzen und der Rest als Worlddropps. Da wird der Juwelenschleifer also nicht benachteiligt.

Das Problem ist halt, dass viele diesen neuen Beruf erlernen wollen. Ist das selbe Phänomen wie die Tatsache, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit an neu erstellten Charakteren die beiden neuen Rassen sind. Neues macht halt neugierig und zieht an. Das ist dann der Preis den man für etwas Neues zu zahlen hat.

Die ganzen Level 5 Twinks, die allein durch das Abbauen von Anfängererz in den ersten beiden Monaten nach BC ihr episches Reittier finanziert haben wirds allerdings freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> Das mit den hochwertigen Rezepten/Vorlagen/Mustern hast Du aber in jedem Beruf. Bis zu einem gewissen Skill, kannst Du noch relativ einfach dran kommen, danach gibts gute durch meist respektvoll/ehrfürchtigen Ruf bei Fraktionen zu ergattern, andere in hochstufigen Instanzen und der Rest als Worlddropps. Da wird der Juwelenschleifer also nicht benachteiligt.


Richtig, bei anderen Berufen kann man sich auch Rezepte als Rufbelohnung kaufen, oder man hat ein paar Rezepte, die BoP sind und die man in bestimmten gebieten farmen kann (Als Beispiele halt beim Alchie Rezepte für den Heiligschutztrank in Schergraat und für den Schattenschutztrank bei den Hexenmeistern im Schattenmondtal - beim Verzauberer das +40-spelldamage-Rezept etc.)
Beim Juwelenschleifer klafft aber ab 325 oder 330 (?) erstmal eine Lücke bis 350 die man überbrücken muß und wenn man das getan hat, indem man teure Mats gekauft und daraus völlig nutzlosen Kram gemacht hat, dann stellt man plötzlich fest, daß sämtliche 100 Rezepte (ok, sind nicht 100, aber ganz schön viele) die man mit einem Skill von 350 lernen kann Worlddrops sind. _Sämtliche_. Nix mit Ruf, kein gezieltes farming möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (23. März 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig, bei anderen Berufen kann man sich auch Rezepte als Rufbelohnung kaufen, oder man hat ein paar Rezepte, die BoP sind und die man in bestimmten gebieten farmen kann (Als Beispiele halt beim Alchie Rezepte für den Heiligschutztrank in Schergraat und für den Schattenschutztrank bei den Hexenmeistern im Schattenmondtal - beim Verzauberer das +40-spelldamage-Rezept etc.)
> Beim Juwelenschleifer klafft aber ab 325 oder 330 (?) erstmal eine Lücke bis 350 die man überbrücken muß und wenn man das getan hat, indem man teure Mats gekauft und daraus völlig nutzlosen Kram gemacht hat, dann stellt man plötzlich fest, daß sämtliche 100 Rezepte (ok, sind nicht 100, aber ganz schön viele) die man mit einem Skill von 350 lernen kann Worlddrops sind. _Sämtliche_. Nix mit Ruf, kein gezieltes farming möglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo
Es gibt einige high-Lvl rezepte die rufabhängig sind und erworben werden können.
s. Konsortium/Unteres Viertel...usw. Eigentlichbei fast jeder Fraktion..

Wer bei >340 mit Items-herstellen ist selber schuld.
Kauft Euch 1-3 gute Rezepte und stellt den anderen die Steine kostenlos her...gibt immer einen Skillpunkt


----------



## Zuikaku (23. März 2007)

Weis nicht was ihr habt, man kann als Jewelcrafter locker ~1k G nen Tag machen ohne wirklich großen Aufwand. Minen abfarmen, Steine rausholen -> ab ins AH damit und fertig.


----------



## Chuckgyver (23. März 2007)

nunja, bei den edelsteinen die man zwischen 250-300 braucht, machst mit sondieren meiner anischt nach fast immer verlust, thoriumerz kostet schwach 20 g bei uns, glaub noch, diamanten smaragde so um die 10 g und sternrubine 75s. Beim sondieren von Teufelserz enstehen einfach draenite, sprich ich mach 1 g verlust bei jedem mal sondieren, so meine erfahrung bislang. Von dem her verkauf ich die ganzen Erze, und Draenite die droppen, mit denen geh ich skillen. Problem ist auch, dass die ganzen sachen 1g kosten, das heißt im ah fast nicht zu verkaufen, bei einem durchschnittspreis von 1,4-1,6g für die einfachen sachen (300-330 oder so). Daher Juwelier in meinen Augen sinnlos, bislang.


----------



## Janos (23. März 2007)

Also, das mit den fast 1k Gold am Tag finde ich zu meinem derzeitigen Stand des Juwelenschleifers (287) übertrieben und unerreichbar...
Aber 100 g habe ich mit meinem JS an einem Tag auch schon locker geschafft und dass bei raren Ringen für Stufe 37 mit zufälliger Verzauberung. Die werden oft gebraucht und durch die zufälligen Verzauberungen gibt es kein Überangebot...So habe ich mit meinem 36er Jäger nach Abzug aller Kosten in kurzer Zeit über 600 g zusammenbekommen und habe ihn bald Skill 300.

Desweiteren finde ich den Juwelenschleifer für die Gilden unersätzlich. Wir haben unseren Gildenjuwelenschleifer so gut wie es geht unterstützt und haben alle was davon, da er uns bald die Sockelsteine herstellen kann.


----------



## Jagdmann (25. März 2007)

meine meinung:

sinnlos ist etwas wenn man es nicht gerne macht, ich habe selber schon so ziemlich alle berufe (außer schneidern) als jäger ausprobiert... vor ca 2 wochen juwelenschleifen genommen (dafür kürschnern 375 verlernt), mir hat es schon ab ca 135 keinen spass mehr gemacht, deshalb hab ich es wieder aufgegeben und kürschnern wieder erlernt.. lol

ich bin der meinung wenn man einen char macht und zusammen mit dem hochleveln nützliche berufe (in dem fall dann eben bergbau/juwelenschleifen) dann macht das auch sinn weil man zusammen mit seinem level die berufe hochleveln kann.
ich bin nun lvl 70 und darauf bestrebt mir mein schnelles flugtier kaufen zu können und da bringen mir persönlich sammelberufe wohl mehr. ein stack knotenhautleder geht bei uns für 17g raus und die barren bringen auch gut geld.

aber selbstverständlich brauchts wie bei jedem beruf durchhaltevermögen um nach oben zu kommen und sicherlich sind juwelenschleifer ab lvl 300 (davor natürlich auch schon) wie bei anderen berufen auch leute die gut gewinn machen können. 

@an den threadsteller:

mach einfach das was dir spass macht... dann klappt´s auch mit dem hochleveln... ich hab leider immer nicht die geduld dazu


----------



## Amarillo (26. März 2007)

Janos schrieb:


> Also, das mit den fast 1k Gold am Tag finde ich zu meinem derzeitigen Stand des Juwelenschleifers (287) übertrieben und unerreichbar...
> Aber 100 g habe ich mit meinem JS an einem Tag auch schon locker geschafft und dass bei raren Ringen für Stufe 37 mit zufälliger Verzauberung. Die werden oft gebraucht und durch die zufälligen Verzauberungen gibt es kein Überangebot...So habe ich mit meinem 36er Jäger nach Abzug aller Kosten in kurzer Zeit über 600 g zusammenbekommen und habe ihn bald Skill 300.
> 
> Desweiteren finde ich den Juwelenschleifer für die Gilden unersätzlich. Wir haben unseren Gildenjuwelenschleifer so gut wie es geht unterstützt und haben alle was davon, da er uns bald die Sockelsteine herstellen kann.



soso! 36er Hunter mit einen JL-Skill von 287? Junge machs Märchenbuch wieder zu!


----------



## whiti (26. März 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig, bei anderen Berufen kann man sich auch Rezepte als Rufbelohnung kaufen, oder man hat ein paar Rezepte, die BoP sind und die man in bestimmten gebieten farmen kann (Als Beispiele halt beim Alchie Rezepte für den Heiligschutztrank in Schergraat und für den Schattenschutztrank bei den Hexenmeistern im Schattenmondtal - beim Verzauberer das +40-spelldamage-Rezept etc.)
> Beim Juwelenschleifer klafft aber ab 325 oder 330 (?) erstmal eine Lücke bis 350 die man überbrücken muß und wenn man das getan hat, indem man teure Mats gekauft und daraus völlig nutzlosen Kram gemacht hat, dann stellt man plötzlich fest, daß sämtliche 100 Rezepte (ok, sind nicht 100, aber ganz schön viele) die man mit einem Skill von 350 lernen kann Worlddrops sind. _Sämtliche_. Nix mit Ruf, kein gezieltes farming möglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt schon das man nur die metasockelrezepte erfarmen kann und das die rezepte für die raren steine _ALLE_ world randoms sind, jedoch habe ich das gefühl das sie in instanzen recht häufig dropen, und wenn man ne gilde hat die nur 1 juwelenschleifer haben ^^ (mich) kommt man doch recht schnell an die rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13 solcher rezepte habe ich nun auch schon und schon länger den skill von 375


----------



## Willhellm (26. März 2007)

Ihr habt als Juwelenschleifer wenigstens die möglichkeit euch eure Rezepte zu erfarmen. Als Alchie biste da ziemlich in den Arsch gekniffen. Nix mit, ich farm mir das Rezept jetz bis es droppt. Ne, da heisst es 1000 Tränke brauen und mehr um mit einer chance von 0,0000001 mal vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. Wenn etwas mies ist dann das. 
sry für das bisschen offtopic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das musste mal raus


----------



## Dalmus (27. März 2007)

Willhellm schrieb:


> Ihr habt als Juwelenschleifer wenigstens die möglichkeit euch eure Rezepte zu erfarmen. Als Alchie biste da ziemlich in den Arsch gekniffen. Nix mit, ich farm mir das Rezept jetz bis es droppt. Ne, da heisst es 1000 Tränke brauen und mehr um mit einer chance von 0,0000001 mal vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. Wenn etwas mies ist dann das.
> sry für das bisschen offtopic
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, seltsam. Bei Alchimie hatte ich keine Probleme auf 375 zu kommen (und dabei bin ich nichtmal mehr Kräutersammler) und Rezepte erfarmen? Kein Thema eigentlich. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Juwelenschleifen. Da heißt es ab ins AH, Rezepte zu utopischen Preisen kaufen.
Und zum Gedankenblitz: Klar, auf den ersten Blick nicht besonders nett von Blizz, aber ich fiebere bei jeder Transmutation ob 2 rauskommen und wenn ich irgendwann mal einen Gedankenblitz habe, dann tanz ich um den Tisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo wir schon ein bisserl ot sind: Meine Stimme für eine Spezialisierung bei den Juwelenschleifern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (27. März 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> soso! 36er Hunter mit einen JL-Skill von 287? Junge machs Märchenbuch wieder zu!




Kannste offen lassen, dass Märchenbuch.. denn sowas is machbar.
Twink und/oder massig Gold + Professionguide.

Mein Twink hat Schneiderei auf 300, Verzauberungskunst auf 271... und das seit Level 35.


----------



## Amarillo (28. März 2007)

len schrieb:


> Kannste offen lassen, dass Märchenbuch.. denn sowas is machbar.
> Twink und/oder massig Gold + Professionguide.
> 
> Mein Twink hat Schneiderei auf 300, Verzauberungskunst auf 271... und das seit Level 35.



ich glaube es trotzdem nicht! bin selber skill 289.
schau dir mal die kosten für die mats an! in diesem level brauchst du opale, smargade, saphire und unmengen an thorium! die kosten, dieses alles im AH zu besorgen sind enorm hoch und deswegen nehme ich mir mal raus zu sagen das ich kein wort glaube!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StoneSour (28. März 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ich glaube es trotzdem nicht! bin selber skill 289.
> schau dir mal die kosten für die mats an! in diesem level brauchst du opale, smargade, saphire und unmengen an thorium! die kosten, dieses alles im AH zu besorgen sind enorm hoch und deswegen nehme ich mir mal raus zu sagen das ich kein wort glaube!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich kann mir das schon gut vorstellen^^
Ich hab eine in meiner Stammgruppe die ist gestern lvl 36 geworden und hat den Skill lvl auch so hoch...
...da mein Kumpel und ich immer Sachen farmen gehen damit sie den Beruf lvln kann uns wir bessere Verzauberungen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Currywurst (29. März 2007)

Man sollte beachten das ab lvl 35 die berufe hoch skillen bis 300 mögich ist und wenns ein twink ist von einem 
z.B. berg/schmied oder sonste was mit bergbau und der das andere nichtverleernen wollte und deswegen vorgefarmt und nen hunter auf 36 gebracht hat ist das gut möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (29. März 2007)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ist es ein Zwang zum AH zu laufen und sich die Mats zu kaufen oder was?
Ich bin einer von 7 Juwelenschleifern in meiner gilde wobei 5 von diesen durch Inaktivität glänzen und Juwelenschleifer Nummer 6 selten online ist.
Ich stelle nurnoch nach Herstellungsauftrag her und lass mir die Mats bringen bzw. die Matkosten bezahlen und so kann ich des Zeug kostenlos hochskillen.
Und ich weiss nicht ob die "AH-Läufer" was von dem Begriff farmen gehört haben.
Sorry aber es kann doch nicht so schwer sein in die Burning Steppes zu gehen und dort Thorium zu farmen.
Und bei den Edelsteinchen fragt man einfach die Gilde ob sie welche haben die sie nicht brauchen bzw. billig verkaufen.
Das ist nicht beleidigend gemeint aber bei dem ganzen Gewhine von wegen Preise zu hoch und co. geht meine Verständnis für sowas flöten.


----------



## Chuckgyver (29. März 2007)

nunja, aezarothische Diamanten, Smaragde, Opale kommen nicht so häufig vor beim abbauen, bzw. weiß ich nicht genau wieviel thorium man dazu sondieren muss.Jedenfalls war ich mit lvl 50 Bergmann 300, d.h. ich denk ich hab genug gefarmt. Ne Gilde kann immer helfen, keine Frage, aber allein wirds schwierig(besser im ah verticken und nen anderen beruf lernen). Wobei die Kosten beim Skillen zwar störend sind, aber nicht der Grund sind, warum der Juwelenschleifer nahezu sinnlos ist. Der Grund liegt im High End, die etwas besseren Steinchen(als die von 300-350) rechtfertigen nicht die immensen preise für die rezepte und den mats. Die paar Rezepte mit denen man itemz im High End herstellen kann sind a, extrem teuer, b die Mats nicht werd. Ich habe zwar nie einen Verzauberer praktiziert, aber der kann mit dissen ein paar g verdienen, da Stäube, etc. keinen verkaufspreis haben, kann man die auch für 0 money ins ah stellen. Sondieren hingegen ist zumeist mit Verlusten behaftet. Weiters kann man mit Verzaubern weitaus mächtigeres herstellen(ist auch teurer, keine Frage, nur wer ist gewillt für +7 steinchen 50g zu bezahlen wenns +6 steinchen für 2g gibt?)), bzw. gibt es gewisse Steinchen auch im Austausch gegen pvp punkte.

Was den Juwelier etwas sinnvoller machen würde, wären verschiedene Richtungen, Fähigkeiten zum Transmuten von irgendwas(edelsteine upgraden wäre nett, aber wie soll man aus xy z bekommen^^), Sockeln können nur Juweliere, und wie wärs mit fingringer,halsketten,schmuck Set?


----------



## dfx (29. März 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> soso! 36er Hunter mit einen JL-Skill von 287? Junge machs Märchenbuch wieder zu!




hab mit meinem 25er pala einen skill von 225, mit lv 36 kanst du bis 300 skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (30. März 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ist es ein Zwang zum AH zu laufen und sich die Mats zu kaufen oder was?
> Ich bin einer von 7 Juwelenschleifern in meiner gilde wobei 5 von diesen durch Inaktivität glänzen und Juwelenschleifer Nummer 6 selten online ist.
> Ich stelle nurnoch nach Herstellungsauftrag her und lass mir die Mats bringen bzw. die Matkosten bezahlen und so kann ich des Zeug kostenlos hochskillen.
> Und ich weiss nicht ob die "AH-Läufer" was von dem Begriff farmen gehört haben.
> ...



manchmal hat man aber keine zeit für farmen ect.! Und wenn ich wie heute z.B. sehe das ein gewaltiger smaragd mal locker im ah zwischen 10 und 20g kostet und man für den verkauf eines smaragdring des löwen gerade einmal 6g bekommt, kommt mir echt die galle!


----------



## Elfili (30. März 2007)

ich versteh nicht, dass sich alle über die hohen Preise beklagen. Die sind nur so hoch weil es offenbar genügend Nachfrager gibt, die das auch bezahlen.
Wenn alle Klagenden einfach keine überteuerten Rezepte kauften, würden die Preise ganz automatisch wieder runterkommen.

Marktwirtschaft nennt sich sowas


----------



## Dremorius (4. April 2007)

gott jungs ich weiß garnicht wo euer problem mit dem juwelenschleifen liegt....

die rezeptpreise von 200g bis 300g sind doch kein problem meiner meinung nach....

bissl adamantiterz farmen... sondieren.... mit etwas glück die blauen steine rausziehen... des machst 2 stunden und schon hast lockerst genug mats zusammen um sockelsteine im wert von 200g bis 300g herzustellen.

und wenn das thoriumerz ausm ah zu teuer is, ja dann muss ich eben selber farmen gehn.....

wenn ich den beruf mit ah preisen skillen will, dann zahl ich bei jeden beruf drauf... mit sicherheit....

ich hab den skill seit mitte märz auf 375... es halt viel gold gekostet zum hochleveln... aber mittlerweile bin ich lockerst wieder im plus und verdien ohne großen aufwand schweinekohle...

und die rezepte kannst auch selber farmen....

in instanzen haste ne höhere dropchance... hab mittlerweile schon locker 8 rezepte selbstgefunden....

und bestimmte rezepte droppen auch nur in bestimmten gegenden oder in bestimmten instanzen


----------



## Rollin187 (6. April 2007)

Naja Juwelenschleifen lohnt sich eh nur wenn man nen richtig hohen skill hat sonst kann man ja alles wegschmeisen find ich....  

ist genauso wie am anfang mit der verzauberkunst  naja what ever ...


----------



## Trisher (6. April 2007)

Ohne mir jetzt alle Posts durchgelesen zu haben, möchte ich mal für mich feststellen, dass so ziemlich jeder Beruf sinnlos ist. Am Ende ist nur Alchimie was wert, da nur Tränke wirklich immer gebraucht werden. Irgendwann hat jeder die besten Edelsteine etc. Ich denke aber Berufe sollen auch ein bisschen Spaß nebenbei machen, oder wie erklärt ihr euch Ingenieurskunst?(nicht ganz Ernst gemeint, aber mit einem Funken Wahrheit)


----------



## floooh (19. April 2007)

ich hab ganz gemütlich neben dem questen mit bergbau mats gesammelt und alle paar level (wenn das bankfach voll war & ich eh zum palalehrer in silbermond musste) ne runde juwelenschleifen steigern eingelegt.

zwischen 250-300 hab ich, außerhalb von dem, was ich während dem questen so gefunden habe, 4-5 runden durch die pestländer gemacht, brachte jeweils in so 1-2 stunden um die 50-100 thorium und n paar edelsteine. hälfte sondiert, hälfte verhüttet... dabei sammelt man auch reichlich edelsteine, die man nicht braucht und für gutes geld verkaufen kann.

jetzt häng ich bei 350 und hoffe auf random drops von vorlagen. mich nervt, dass man nicht 1 oder 2 davon gezielt farmen kann. auf AH hab ich keinen bock, die teile kosten 250g aufwärts (darüber denk ich nach, sobald ich das epische flugmount hab). immerhin steigt durch mein häufiges inzen spielen mein ruf, so dass ich ab und zu ne neue vorlage beim konsortium oder unteren viertel kaufen kann.

leute, stresst euch net, spielt gemütlich vor euch hin und levelt mit dem, was die erzvorkommen so hergeben. dann ergibt sich eigentlich alles von selbst..zumindest bis 350 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. April 2007)

/signed

Mit 350 ist man dann wegen der Rezepte halt ein wenig aufgeschmissen.
Entweder man hat Glück, oder man kauft die Rezepte eben teuer im AH. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 365 kann man dann (den Ruf vorausgesetzt) wieder ein paar Rezepte kaufen.
Ich hab bis jetzt erst einen Metaedelstein hergestellt (bin daher auf 366), den ich allerdings atm nicht verkauft bekommen habe.
Nun chill ich eben ein bisserl. Sobald er verkauft ist stell ich den nächsten her und irgendwann komm ich schon auf 375 -> Eilig hab ich's damit nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (20. April 2007)

Also ich halte juwelenschleifen für einen mindestens genauso sinnvollen Beruf. Ich bin jetzt seit ca 5-6 Wochen skill 375 und kann nur sagen, dass Juwelenschleifern echt gefragt sind. Man muss eigentlich nur in ner AHuptstadt stehn und mindestens alle 5 Minuten wird im Handelschannel ein Schleifer gesucht. On man sich die Vorlagen kaufen will, die es für rare-steine gibt is halt so ne Sache. Aber ich denke, die lassen sich leicht finanzieren. Eine Vorlage kostet im ah ca 250g. Man kann für nen rare Stein aber auch ca 60-70g im ah verlangen. Also hat man mit 5 Steinen die Kosten für die Vorlage schon wieder raus. Und ich halte das für ein sehr gutes Verhältnis. Außerdem ist die Nachfrage für gute Steine ständig am Steigen und auch immer da. Die raids kommen Schritt für Schritt weiter in den Instanzen und es droppen gute Items mit Sockeln. Und wenn braucht man da?!? Genau! Den Schleifer.
Also ich habe jetzt fast alle rare Vorlagen zusammen und auch fast alle Meta-Vorlagen, aber ich kann nur sagen, bereuen tu ichs nicht. Ich kann fast jedem, der nen Stein sucht, den passenden machen und habe kaum noch Vorlagen, für die ich Gold ausgeben muss. Klar, ich konnte mir noch kein epic leisten, dafür kann ich die 5k Gold jetzt ziemlich schnell zusammenbekommen...


----------



## whiti (20. April 2007)

das is ne falsche rechnung aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die rezeptpreise bei uns auf den server gehen von 250 (mit glück) bis hoch zu 1200/1400 g
dann kannst ja nicht rechnen das wenn du ein geschliffenne stein für 70 verkaufst dieses der reingewinn ist, da du ja den rohen undgeschliffenen ja auch für locker 50 wegbekommst, somit hast max nen gewinn von 20 gemacht, aber darum gehts doch nicht bei den berufen. ihr wollt doch mit herzustellenden berufen eure chars und vor allem euren raid / gilde stärken , damit ihr zusammen in den instanzen weiter vorrankommt. oder nicht ? wenn ihr kohle machen wollt, macht farmberufe, nix anderes bringt gold.


----------



## Gelena (22. April 2007)

Ich persönlich freue mich schon auf die Stufen, mit einem Skill von irgendwas um die 120 geht alles noch recht gemütlich und zügig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

